# Estação Meteorológica Praia da Rocha (Portimão)



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2008 às 22:57)

Hoje num passeio a Portimão, há vários anos que vejo esta estação meteorológica no Miradouro de Santa Catarina na Praia da Rocha, aqui ficam as fotos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

Já que o referes, *Herculano*, aproveito para colocar também mais algumas fotos dessa estação que um membro deste fórum me deu há já bastante tempo:

























E já agora, outra estação em Portimão, desta vez na praia:


----------

